# Betta Hasn't Eaten in Over a Week



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gal
What temperature is your tank? 76
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Bettamin Flakes and Bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I've been doing random water changes because he's been sick. Far more often than I normally would. Will go back to once a week when I get this guy figured out. 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 1/4-1/3
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner and a buffer to bring the pH down 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 8 (probably lower since I've been using the buffer)
Hardness: Very hard
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His color is changing apparently. Though I feel like he is losing color around his belly. 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He's been sick, I'm sure of it. Can't necessarily tell what's been wrong. I do think he had ick, though the specks are gone since treatment started. Only things I'm sure of is that he doesn't swim much anymore and he hasn't eaten in over a week. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? About a week or less since I got him. 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Treating him with Jungle Lifeguard. Lights are off. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? since I got him
How old is your fish (approximately)? about 3 weeks

I've been on here quite a bit with this fish. Question after question. I've given up on trying to figure out what ailment he has. I'm just going to finish treatment as the med directions say. Now, I'm just worried about him not eating. I've given flakes and just left them in there (I know I'm not supposed to) in hopes that he would eat some later. I've put bloodworms in there with the same idea. Today I put food in, he didn't seem interested at all and I took the food back out. I don't know how to make him eat.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

newbie32 said:


> Housing
> What size is your tank? 10 gal
> What temperature is your tank? 76
> Does your tank have a filter? yes
> ...


Try raising the temperature.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

As well, you may want to try switching to a better quality food. I had my fish on flakes; I found with flakes it's hard to consistently feed the same amount and the ingredients tend to have less fish. With pellets I feed twice a day, always the same amount and my Ninja has been far more active since I changed.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think you gave your betta enough time to adjust to new environment plus your tank is not properly cycled yet. Also I would not play with water chemistry too much, I would recommend to stop using PH down, water conditioner should be just fine. Do not medicate your betta if it is not necessary, it may do more harm.
I feed my bettas Hikari micro wafers 2 in the morning 2 in the evening, no food one day a week and occasionally I switch wafers with blood worms or daphnia. Freeze dried Blood worms are good only if fed as a treat. Daphnia work like natural laxative and help my boys with digestions.
So in the meantime keep up the regular water changes (at least until your tank gets properly cycled)


----------

